# FreeBSD man pages



## vnraj (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm looking to convert FreeBSD man pages to HTML. In the process of figuring that out I had a couple of questions, 

1. What is the format of FreeBSD man pages, troff or groff? Unix man pages are in troff, Linux in groff. Not sure about FreeBSD. 

2. I tried using standard man page converters like man2html and groff. But the format of the output is not as expected. 

3. What tool does the freebsd.org website use to convert the man pages to html, pdf etc.? I like the formatting and it looks pretty neat. 

I really appreciate any suggestion/comments. 

Thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Jun 24, 2011)

vnraj said:
			
		

> I really appreciate any suggestion


Use awk/sed.


----------



## xibo (Jun 24, 2011)

According to man(1) you'll use troff unless a command line argument specifies something different.


----------

